# 2014 National Reptile Breeders Expo in Daytona



## Kerrek (Jul 11, 2013)

Is anybody going to be going to the Daytona show this year?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

It has been disappointing frog wise in the past


----------



## Kerrek (Jul 11, 2013)

It's quite the ball python fest but I have a bunch of friends vending and sometimes you get lucky with what you find. They aren't exotic but I found my blue and black and Costa Rican Auratus there last year. The only strictly frog person there is usually Josh's but there is still a lot of neat animals to see.


----------



## bcworkman (Oct 8, 2012)

every expo is a ball python fest.. ball pythons are killer animals, but its dissapointing they have flooded the market the way they have..


----------

